

Dashboard May Not Be Just Another CRM - auston
http://www.techcrunchit.com/2009/03/03/dashboard-may-not-be-just-another-crm/

======
allocativeeffic
Why the separate domain name? It's bad for SEO and branding. I didn't trust
that it was really techcrunch until I clicked around. They should have made it
it.techcrunch.com or something.

------
jpwagner
Can someone please explain how these "simple" CRM's are planning on beating
out Salesforce? Salesforce is not your typical 800-lb gorilla, they actually
seem to change rapidly AND have the priceless appexchange network and
development forums built on their product.

Are these companies trying to win via pricing? Lead Log doesn't publicly post
pricing, but if it's competitive with High Rise, it IS significantly cheaper
than Salesforce user-for-user.

